# Help with clogged sink



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm stuck, I can't think of any other way to fix this. 

My kitchen sink is clogged and I've no idea how to clear it. 

I have a garbage disposal, and it's working fine. I tried very hot water, dawn liquid followed by hot water. Baking soda and vinegar followed by hot water.

I even have a short snake like tool, its a single piece of plastic with teeth; works well on bathroom sinks to remove the hair, but it's not long enough for this. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Have you tried removing the trap?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

The side without the garbage disposal is clear, there is no trap on the garbage disposal side. I can't feel anything clogging it and the disposal is working. I can feel the hot water has warmed the pipe and I can feel a distinct difference in temp from the pipe from that side to where the other side goes down so I know exactly where the clog is.

I tried plunging it, but it's still clogged. The water does actually drain, but very slowly. 

My attempt before I went to bed left about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of hot water before I retired. This morning I could see some water in the bottom of the disposal! 

I tried again this morning. No go! 

My new attempt will be to fill the sink on the other side and try to plunge it again. 


I'm thinking I may have to buy a snake- is it safe to use with a disposal? 

Thanks all!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You should be able to separate the piping after the disposal and manually clear the clog with a screwdriver or coat hanger.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I was afraid of that- 
Lefty-Lucy, Righty-Tighty- So long as I remember that I hope I won't bust anything . Hahaha


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't have to risk it, second try with the plunger and both sinks full worked! 

I ran more dawn and hot water, followed by baking soda and vinegar just to be sure. 

YEA! 


Thanks!


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Glad you got it unclogged. For me, if boiling water doesn't do it, sometimes a can of Pepsi works wonders.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

While managing an apartment building in Boston, I learned never to run rice through your garbage disposal. If you are someone who does this often you will eventually have a clog like cured cement. 
I'm glad you got it cleared, and good job filling both sinks. You are wasting your time otherwise.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I use this method and it really works good: How To Unplug a Drain Naturally


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I just used katlupe method for drain cleaning. It worked. katlupe you might consider posting this in TT's


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you! I have used it a few times. Glad it worked for you.


----------

